# LaCie P'9230 USB 3.0 Drive Not Recognized



## dougs (Apr 24, 2012)

I went out and got a LaCie P'9230 drive, an external USB 3.0/2.0 2TB drive (http://www.lacie.com/products/product.htm?id=10559). FreeBSD 9.0-STABLE #5 running on an Intel D845GEBV2L motherboard does not recognize it.

```
Apr 23 15:57:11 test kernel: usb_alloc_device: set address 2 failed (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
Apr 23 15:57:11 test kernel: usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
Apr 23 15:57:12 test kernel: usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
Apr 23 15:57:12 test kernel: usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
Apr 23 15:57:13 test kernel: usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
Apr 23 15:57:13 test kernel: usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
Apr 23 15:57:13 test kernel: ugen3.2: <Unknown> at usbus3 (disconnected)
Apr 23 15:57:13 test kernel: uhub_reattach_port: could not allocate new device
root@test:/usr/home/install#
```

*camcontrol devlist -v* does not indicate any daX devices.

I've used a variety of smaller external LaCie USB 2.0 drives with this motherboard successfully in the past.

A link at the LaCie web site (http://www.lacie.com/more/index.htm?id=10112) indicates that a driver needs to be installed on a Mac in order to realize true USB 3.0 speeds. Does this mean that for me to use this drive, I need a special driver?

I've consulted the hardware compatibility list but it appears to not have been updated to reflect newer hardware.

Any advice would be appreciated.

~Doug


----------



## Uniballer (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't know if it will make you feel any better, but my WD My Book Essential 2TB drive works fine with FreeBSD 10.0-current when connected to a USB 2.0 port, but fails to configure properly when connected to a USB 3.0 port on the same system.  The symptoms and error messages are similar to yours (but with more stuff because debugging is turned on).  I haven't tried it with 9-stable yet, but I'll bet it does the same thing as yours.


----------



## Mikael Lepistö (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm having the same problem with my LaCie P'9230 on 9.3

Error message is slightly different:


```
usb_alloc_device: set address 2 failed (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
ugen5.2: <Unknown> at usbus5 (disconnected)
uhub_reattach_port: could not allocate new device
```

Has anyone tried 10.1 if this USB disk works there? Any suggestions how to debug the problem?


----------



## Uniballer (Jan 12, 2015)

That feels a lot like the error I got recently from a WD My Passport Ultra disk.  I updated the disk drive firmware and the problem was solved.  I suggest you check for a firmware update for your drive.


----------

